# Looking for local kids group in Northern Va area



## speeding cuber (Oct 1, 2016)

Looking for local kids group in Northern Va area


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 1, 2016)

That's descriptive


----------



## speeding cuber (Oct 1, 2016)

My son is looking for a local group in Northern Va area, 10-12 year old group


----------



## AlexMunoz (Oct 2, 2016)

Im 12, in northern virginia. Please add more info????


----------

